# What size horse can I get (help!!)



## missmare (23 June 2018)

Just looking for some advice! 
My current horse is 14.3 and Im 5ft and roughly weigh about 120/130

Im looking to get her a companion pony who I can lightly ride. I do want a smaller pony But Im struggling to figure out what size pony I can ride safely and comfortably. 

Whats everyones opinion?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 June 2018)

120/130 what? Stone, kg, lbs? It makes a big difference.


----------



## missmare (23 June 2018)

Sorry! I meant Ibs &#128514;


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 June 2018)

oh goodness, thats less than 10 stone! Exmoor, a smaller Fell, a decent Newfie.


----------



## rallan15 (26 June 2018)

I'm 5'4 and approx 130lbs and I rode a 12.2 Welsh A. To be fair I felt like a bit of a pony squasher but I only rode for 10mins a day to keep him in work. You could probably ride 12h+ if you get the right breed.


----------



## Gloi (14 July 2018)

Any native over about 12.2 would carry you fine as would even a well build standard Shetland. However you would probably feel better on something about 13h that would carry you all day and you'll have a bit more in front of you.


----------

